# Had the motorbike out today;



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Found a location I like, whipped out the off camera flash and got this, really want to call it 54-46 after the toots and the meytals song that has come into my head now I see the number of the fuselage!!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Awesome, both bike and picture.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

CupraElliott said:


> Awesome, both bike and picture.


Agree with that :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nicely done, looks like HDR? Good to see your bike again as well :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Very nicely done, looks like HDR? Good to see your bike again as well :thumb:


Ah that old bike is not leaving my ownership Mick, you should know how they just live in the shed forever!

Its just one shot not HDR but the flash is pulling the bike up in exposure and the shadows etc of the background are a bit grungy due to it being a bit iffy a day up here in Jockland!!


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

funny enough i have had my bike out today for a little blast but i have got a sports bike and wanted to see how my new can was


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

love the bike and a great picture


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers guys! 

Mick - maybe whats throwing you is there are 2 flash's at work one to camera right for the bike and the other up high firing towards the nose of the Nim.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> Mick - maybe whats throwing you is there are 2 flash's at work one to camera right for the bike and the other up high firing towards the nose of the Nim.


Yup, that's probably it :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

LOVE that bike!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> LOVE that bike!


Cheers lad, I will be honest with you, its the one possession I have I would never, ever part with!!


----------

